# Scared to Death



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

My son has tested positive for Covid, he is doing great. I feel sick and will be tested asap. I'm so worried about my 8 month old maltese Ari. Anyone know? Call into vet already.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She'll be fine! It is very rare for dogs to exhibit Covid symptoms. Prayers for a quick recovery for you and your son!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry about your son and hope he recovers quickly. The medical experts aren't sure whether dogs can carry the virus on their coats, so I'd minimize contact if that's at all possible. I have several friends who have had covid - some quite severe - and the pups were fine.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My Dad tested positive covid and was literally picking milo up and kissing him the day before his symptoms started. Some of us in the house also ended up getting sick, but Milo was fine the whole time!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Prayers for a very quick recovery for you and your son. 
This summer my son-in-law had a bad case of Covid - it went thru their household. Thankfully all are recovered and fine now. He was around their dog and Abella a lot - Neither dog caught anything. i'm pretty sure your little fluff will be fine.
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers that you and your son have a quick recovery with no long term effects.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is hoping you recover w/out any issues & quickly!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I hope you feel better quickly! I hope Ari too feels better hope all goes okay at the vet.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope you didnt get it and its just a cold and I hope your son recovers quickly.
Im finding that so many people around here are getting sick. My mom just got over it and the odds were not in her favor. 
Im also finding most of my cancellations are from guest who cant pass the screening test. Im just grateful people are being honest. 
Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry. There had been a few cases of the virus detected in dogs, but there is no evidence the virus effects them. There are many unknowns. Hope you will be alright.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Thankfully, I think it was the stress for me. My husband and I tested negative. My son is young, strong, and in great shape (former US Marine). He is tired, but the biggest red flag was no smell. So far my little Ari is bouncing around as much as always. She loves him, but he's been staying in his area of the house which makes it easier. She does cry at the top of the stairs when she hears him moving around downstairs. She does not use stairs which I'm good with! She is litterbox trained so doesn't need to learn. Thank you, everyone. I pray everyone else remains healthy and everyone's family and loved ones recover. This is a horrific virus!


----------



## Bixbyb (Aug 6, 2020)

Dstevens said:


> Thankfully, I think it was the stress for me. My husband and I tested negative. My son is young, strong, and in great shape (former US Marine). He is tired, but the biggest red flag was no smell. So far my little Ari is bouncing around as much as always. She loves him, but he's been staying in his area of the house which makes it easier. She does cry at the top of the stairs when she hears him moving around downstairs. She does not use stairs which I'm good with! She is litterbox trained so doesn't need to learn. Thank you, everyone. I pray everyone else remains healthy and everyone's family and loved ones recover. This is a horrific virus!


I hope your son recovers quickly from the virus. Your little Ari is so cute!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

He has made a full recovery. Thank you! My husband and I remained negative. Ari is great too! Thank you! My husband and I just adore her!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad things seem so much better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that you and your husband were both negative and that your son is feeling better. That must be a relief!


----------

